# In Amenas Reconstructed



## CQB (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope the link works for the outta towners. The full episode

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/?series=2303988#/series/2303988

Just in Case, a precis.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2013/10/07/3861426.htm


----------

